# Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack



## jeamal (25. Juni 2012)

*Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Moin Zusammen!

Da meine alte DiamondBack 3G jetzt schon ca. 6-7 Jahre auf den Buckel hat und der Treiber nicht mit Win7 läuft, wollte ich mir jetzt mal ne neue Maus zulegen. 
Wie immer will ich euren Rat hören, bevor ich zuschlage.

Hier mal ein Bild meiner guten Alten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Maus sollte ergonmisch sein, und nicht zu klein, da ich relativ große Hände habe. Natürlich sollte die verbaute Technik vom feinsten sein. Welcher Sensor zu empfehlen ist, also optisch oder mit Laser und welcher Typ genau, weiß ich nicht. Benutze noch eine Logitech MX 518 an meinen Laptop, welche optisch ist, jedoch fand ich den Laser meiner Razer^^ eigentlich immer besser.

Meine Vorauswahl:

- Razer Deathadder BlackEdtion/ Re- Spawn
- Razer Imperator 2012
- Stellseries Sensei/ Sensei RAW 

Ich habe im MM mal einige Mäuse Probe- fühlen können und mir gefiel die Deathadder eigentlich am besten. Die Roccat Savu war mir zu klein und die Kone(+) gefiel mir optisch und haptisch nicht so. Außerdem fand ich die Mamba sehr nice, jedoch zu teuer und fast die gleiche Form wie die Deathadder. Leider gab es dort keine Sensei.
Bei der Deathadder bin ich am zweifeln, da sie eben optisch ist und ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen bin, dass Laser Mäuse präziser und eher für Gaming geeignet sind. Die Imperator hat nen Dual Sensor, aber ob der richtig gut ist, weiß ich nicht. Ein Freund von mir hat die Imperator und ist eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Mir sagt die Form auch zu, jedoch die der DA einen tick besser.
Von der Sensei hab ich auch schon viel gutes gelesen.

Mein Mauspad ist >Dieses< und ausgeben wollte ich ca. 60€ für die Maus.

So jetzt möchte ich mal eure Meinungen hören!

Grüße


----------



## ruf!o (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Hi,

ich bin von der Diamondback auf die Sharkoon Fireglider umgestiegen.
Hätte zwar gern wieder eine Razer gehabt, aber damals wollte ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.

Ich finde die Fireglider ist ein echter Geheimtipp. Werde meine evtl. in naher Zukunft durch die Blackedition ersetzen.
Das Flammendesign Design der Standardausführung ist doch sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftig".

Hier eine Übersicht über die beiden verfügbaren Modelle:
sharkoon fireglider | Geizhals Deutschland

Für ~20€ würde ich auf jeden Fall mal drüber nachdenken.



Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Asus4ever (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Ich kann dir nur grad die DeathAdder ans Herz legen 

Einige Meckern zwar drauf rum, aber mir gefällt die BlackEdition sehr gut 
Schön ergonomisch, will keine andere Maus mehr haben 
Bloß eben ein wenig teuer


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Die Deathadder gehört mit zu den technisch besten Mäusen.
Wenn sie dir wirklich ergnomisch am besten zusagt, dann nimm sie.
Du könntest dir auch die Vorauswahl vorbestellen und dann alle bis auf eine per Fernabsatzgesetz zurückgeben...
Auch einen Blick (neben den bereits genannten) wert wären:
Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) | Geizhals Deutschland
Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001761) | Geizhals Deutschland
Logitech G9x Laser Mouse, USB (910-001153) | Geizhals Deutschland
Zowie AM-GS, USB | Geizhals Deutschland
Zowie AM, USB | Geizhals Deutschland
Ozone Radon Opto Gaming Mouse, USB | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon Drakonia, USB | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Alienware TactX Mouse, USB | Geizhals Deutschland
Und ich hab bestimmt noch welche nich dabei!


----------



## Woiferl94 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Razer Imperator 2012, habe ich seit einem halben Jahr und funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich glaube für dich ist diese etwas zu klein. Da ist die Rocct Kone + ein schönes Eck größer, also ich würde noch warten bis die Roccat Kone XTD da ist. Hatte auch die erste Kone und war mit der auch sehr zufrieden und sie funktioniert noch immer.


----------



## jeamal (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!



> ich bin von der Diamondback auf die Sharkoon Fireglider umgestiegen.


Die Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so. Scheint ja ganz gut für den Preis zu sein, aber da gefallen mir rein optisch andere besser.



> Ich kann dir nur grad die DeathAdder ans Herz legen





> Die Deathadder gehört mit zu den technisch besten Mäusen.


Das klingt doch schonmal *sehr gut*!

Wie ist das vom technischen her bei Deathadder vs. Imperator? Was sagt ihr zur Sensei!? 
Gibt es in der Praxis einen Unterschied, den man bei Laser bzw. optischschen Mäusen, beachten muss?
Ist mein Mauspasd geeignet?

Erfahrungen sind immer gern gehört!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Die Sensei ist auch eine sehr gute Maus!
Allerdings hat sie eine geringe Mausbeschleunigung, die die meisten nicht merken werden.
Die Imperator hat den Phillips-Twin-Eye Sensor mit dem z-Axis Bug, das heißt, die Maus verzieht sich immer beim anheben. Allerdings tut das jede Maus, wenn man sie nicht genau senkrecht hochhebt. Wie es da mit der Beschleunigung aussieht weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich sehe den Sensor als nicht so schlecht an, wie er immer geredet wird.


----------



## ferb (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe noch die alte Imperator und die läuft super


----------



## lloyd6077 (25. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
2. optisch oder laser(5% accel)
3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
4. verarbeitung

kannst ja mal steelseries kinzu angle snapping in youtube eingeben dann siehste was prediction ist.

Die atm topmäuse sind die
Zowie ec1/2 eVo
Zowie am
Razer deathadder 3.5g
Logitech g400 (ja sie ist besser als die g500)
und vllt die roccat savu
alle optisch

Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll. Trau keinen bewertungen... 99% haben 0 ahnung und denken wegen buntem licht sind sie jetzt hero.
Und geben der amazonbewertung 5* dann kommt herr mustermann und denkt gute bewertung yO kauf ich


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



jeamal schrieb:


> Da meine alte DiamondBack 3G jetzt schon ca. 6-7 Jahre auf den Buckel hat und der Treiber nicht mit Win7 läuft, wollte ich mir jetzt mal ne neue Maus zulegen.


 Wow, ganz so lange habe ich es mit meiner Razer DiamondBack 3G *Earth Green* nicht 'ausgehalten'. Diesen Nager habe ich dennoch in guter Erinnerung behalten! Hernach fanden unter anderem Logitech's G3, MX 510/518 und G9 den Weg auf meinen Schreibtisch. Waren allesamt, yoooaaahhh- O.K.
Derzeit bin ich mit meiner Alienware TactX _so_ zufrieden, dass mich bislang _kein_ Nager _so_ sehr gereizt hat, die TactX wieder loswerden zu wollen... Mein Nager-Tipp!


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Juni 2012)

lloyd6077 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
> 1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
> 2. optisch oder laser(5% accel)
> 3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
> ...


Kopie nr 8
Hast Du den Beitrag eigentlich mal selbst verfasst oder auch nur irgendwo kopiert?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Kopie nr 8
> Hast Du den Beitrag eigentlich mal selbst verfasst oder auch nur irgendwo kopiert?


 Aber _*ganz*_ klar  ! Die letzten beiden copy & paste - Beiträge dieses nervigen Zeitgenossen habe ich als Spam gemeldet, es nervt!


----------



## jeamal (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Da hat der Copy&Paste King wieder zugeschlagen
Der Beitrag ist bestimmt auch blos irgendwo kopiert wurden.... Leute gibts!
Endlich hat ihn mal jemand gemeldet!



> Die Sensei ist auch eine sehr gute Maus!
> Allerdings hat sie eine geringe Mausbeschleunigung, die die meisten nicht merken werden.


geringer als z.B. bei den genannten Razer Mäusen?



> Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Razer Imperator 2012, habe ich seit einem halben Jahr und funktioniert einwandfrei, aber ich glaube für dich ist diese etwas zu klein. Da ist die Rocct Kone + ein schönes Eck größer, also ich würde noch warten bis die Roccat Kone XTD da ist. Hatte auch die erste Kone und war mit der auch sehr zufrieden und sie funktioniert noch immer.


Die Imperator passt schon von der Größe her, Riesen- Hände hab ich jetz auch nicht, nur eben keine kleinen, da mir die Savu zb zu mini ist.
Ich find die Imp auch sehr nice, jedoch zweifel ich ein bisschen am Sensor (Philips Twin Eye), da sich viele darüber aufregen!? 



> Derzeit bin ich mit meiner Alienware TactX _so_ zufrieden, dass mich bislang _kein_ Nager _so_ sehr gereizt hat, die TactX wieder loswerden zu wollen... Mein Nager-Tipp!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, die sieht auch gut aus. Nur etwas teuer!? Wie ist die von der Größe her?

Ich schwanke jetz irgendwie zwischen der *Deathadder Black Edition* und der *Imperator 2012*. 
Welche ist nun besser und zuverlässiger?

Wegen dem Z-Axis Bug: Wer hebt denn seine Maus ständig an von euch? Also ich mein bei ner ordentlich Auflösung ist man ja mit 5cm Weg auf dem Mauspad über die gesamten 1920 Pixel hinweg, jedenfals mit meiner Diamond. Also der Umkeis auf dem Mauspad, in dem ich die Maus bewege, hat maximal einen Durchmesser von 10cm. Aber ich hab schon einige gesehen, die ihre Maus wie willt auf den Tisch rumkloppen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



jeamal schrieb:


> Jo, die sieht auch gut aus. Nur etwas teuer!? Wie ist die von der Größe her?


 Ich kenne die Größe Deiner Hände nicht. Wenn denn, dann "probe"-bestellen und probegriffeln, Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Allerdings tut das jede Maus, wenn man sie nicht genau senkrecht hochhebt.


 

Nicht ganz. Der Phillips Twin-Eye tastet den Untergrund anders ab als zum Beispiel ein Laser von Avago oder der Sensor der DeathAdder. Den Namen Twin-Eye hat das Teil nicht umsonst. Da kommen 2 Linsen zum Einsatz und der Sensor erkennt auch das anheben als Bewegung. Bei Avago ist das nicht der Fall. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die DeathAdder empehlen. Einfach weil die Maus einen absolut soliden Sensor hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Der Phillips Twin-Eye tastet den Untergrund anders ab als zum Beispiel ein Laser von Avago oder der Sensor der DeathAdder. Den Namen Twin-Eye hat das Teil nicht umsonst. Da kommen 2 Linsen zum Einsatz und der Sensor erkennt auch das anhebne als Bewegung. Bei Avago ist das nicht der Fall.


 Trotzdem ist es Fakt, dass bis zum erreichen der LoD der Mauszeiger sich noch bewegt. Das macht bei jeder Maus eine unabsichtliche Bewegung aus, wenn man sie hochhebt.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Bis zum erreichen der LoD. Richtig. Aber nicht so wie ein Twin-Eye. Die haben eine niedrige LoD. Trotzdem springt der Mauszeiger nach unten rechts nach dem anheben. Je höher die CPI desto weiter springt der Zeiger. Das kommt bei einer Xai oder Sensei nicht vor. Auch das neue System der Imperator 2012 oder Mamba 2012 ist Rotz. Da werden die CPI einfach runter geschraubt wenn man die Maus langsam bewegt oder anhebt. Der Sensor hat zu viele Macken. Gut ist, dass der Twin-Eye keine Beschleunigung hat. Aber das war es leider auch schon.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

m.M.n. ist es wayne, ob man einen Twin-Eye mit Z-Axis Bug hat, oder eine andere Maus, beispielsweise mit Avago ADNS 9500, bei der sich die Maus deutlich unkontrollierter verzieht.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer die Erfahrung gemacht das der Avago nicht so extrem verzieht wie der Twin-Eye. Besonders da der Twin-Eye direkt nach dem anheben nach unten recht springt während der Avago sich kaum bewegt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Ich hab da anderweitige Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht liegts auch an der vergleichsweise hohen LoD die die Maus hatte (2CDs)...
Naja, als High-Senser mach ich das auch nicht so oft.


----------



## jeamal (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich seh schon....  So richtig einig ist man sich wohl nicht!   

Ich denke mal es wird die DeathAdder werden.  Ist wohl das sicherste und bewerteste.  Außerdem passt sie mit vom Preis und von der Form sehr gut. Schnick schnack,  wie LEDs oder sowas brauch ich auch nicht.  Also solltes passen! 

Ich hoffe,  ich mache mit dem optischen Sensor keinen Fehler. 

Erstmal sparen noch ein bisschen, solange muss meine DiamondBack noch herhalten 

Danke nochmal an alle.  Sobald sie da ist,  wird berichtet! 

Grüße


----------



## Asus4ever (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Ja, soweit ich beurteilen kann, ist der Sensor gut. Machst damit bestimmt keinen Fehlkauf...
Hab die DeathAdder (BlackEdition) jetzt auch schon ne Zeit im Einsatz und es ist bisher nichts auszusetzen. Besonders die ergonomische Form tut der Hand mMn. auf Dauer gut.
Lohnt sich, wenn man mal lange am PC sitzt 

Na dann spar noch schön


----------



## macskull (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass ich das gleiche Problem hatte. 
Ich hatte dann die Kinzu...eigentlich ganz gut, aber zu klein. Gleiches gilt für die Abyssus. Letztere kannst du dir in jedem Saturn mal anschauen.
Anschließend hatte ich die Kova + von Roccat, die von der Form her der DB am nächsten kommt...leider löste sich nach einem halben Jahr der Kleber...miese Qualität.
Aktuell habe ich seit etwa 3 Wochen die Zowie AM. Habe ein paar Tage gebraucht um mich an die etwas andere Form zu gewöhnen, ist aber echt nicht schlecht.
Die Deathadder, die du dir holen willst, soll ganz gut sein. Mir persönlich war sie im Laden zu schwer...aber das muss jeder für sich selbst ausmachen. Vom Sensor soll sie den selben wie die Abyssus haben...und der war echt gut.

Mfg


----------



## jeamal (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Hey Leute,

Hab mir jetzt die Deathadder Black Edition gegönnt! Hab sie mir bei Amazon bestellt für ~52€ und ist auch schon angekommen....
Bis jetzt macht sie sich sehr gut! Ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied zur Diamond, von der Genauigkeit her und vom Handling.
Sie fasst sich auch sehr gut an und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, was die Haptik angeht. 

Jedoch ist mir schon etwas negatives aufgefallem, der vergoldete USB Stecker weist kleine Korrosions Stellen auf. Dies ist bei meiner Diamondback nach ca. 6 Jahren nicht bzw. minimal der Fall und ich finde es schon ein bisschen mies, da der Stecker vergoldet ist und gerade Das, damit verhindert werden soll.
Die Funktion ist jedoch nicht beeinträchtig. Ich denke, ich werde sie nicht gleich wieder zurückschicken und das ganze erstmal beobachten. Wie gesagt, es sind auch nur ganz kleine "Korrosions- Punkte" . Kann jemand bei seiner Deathadder mal nachschauen, ob das auch so ist!?

Sonst Top das Teil!

Grüße


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Bei meiner Deathadder (allerdings die alte 1800DPI Version) hat das nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Der vergoldete USB Stecker mit dem einige Hersteller werben ist nichts als reines Marketing. Wichtig sind die vergoldeten Kontakte im Stecker die übrigens bei *jedem* USB Stecker und *jeder* USB Buchse vergoldet sind!
Wenn ein Hersteller von einem vergoldetem USB Stecker spricht ist zusätzlich der Kontakt der Schirmung (das Metallgehäuse) vergoldet, das ist zwar nett anzusehen hat aber Technisch keine Auswirkung, ob nun vergoldet oder nicht die Schirmung sollte eigentlich immer genug Kontakt haben.
Am lustigsten wird es wenn ein Hersteller auch noch behauptet dadurch besonders schnelle Reaktionszeiten zu erzielen...

Kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen das da gleich Korrosion zu sehen ist, glaube eher das die Vergoldung nicht hundertprozentig ausgeführt ist und da kleine Flecken drin sind.

Kannst Du von Deiner Korrosion mal ein Bild hoch laden?

btw Habe die Black Edition ohne Flecken am Stecker.


----------



## jeamal (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



> Der vergoldete USB Stecker mit dem einige Hersteller werben ist nichts als reines Marketing. Wichtig sind die vergoldeten Kontakte im Stecker die übrigens bei *jedem* USB Stecker und *jeder* USB Buchse vergoldet sind!
> Wenn ein Hersteller von einem vergoldetem USB Stecker spricht ist zusätzlich der Kontakt der Schirmung (das Metallgehäuse) vergoldet das ist zwar nett anzusehen hat aber Technisch keine Auswirkung, Ob nun vergoldet oder nicht die Schirmung sollte eigentlich immer genug Kontakt haben.


jup Einen technischen Nutzen hat das sicherlich nicht. Jedoch dient die Vergoldung den Korrosionsschutz des USB Steckers. Auch wenn du keinen äußerlichen "Rost" siehst oxidiert das Metall fortlaufend. Deshalb kann ein Überzug meiner Meinung nach nur von Vorteil sein.



> Kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen das da gleich Korrosion zu sehen ist, glaube eher das die Vergoldung nicht hundertprozentig ausgeführt ist und da kleine Flecken drin sind.
> 
> Kannst Du von Deiner Korrosion mal ein Bild hoch laden?


Das ist aufjedenfall leicht korrodiert. Kenne mich da ein bisschen aus dank 2 Semester Werktofftechnik und etlichen Praktika in dem Fach.
Ich habe mal versucht mit meinem Handy ein Bild zu machen, aber das ist leider nicht so gut geworden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen erkennen.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



jeamal schrieb:


> Jedoch dient die Vergoldung den Korrosionsschutz des USB Steckers.


Nicht ganz richtig. Die Vergoldung um die es hier geht dient dem Korrosionsschutz der Schirmung des USB Steckers!

Habe wie wohl jeder andere auch einige USB Stecker/Buchsen ohne "Goldrand" von denen viele meinen Jährlichen Segeltörn auf dem Salzwasser überstanden haben ohne das sie dem Lochfraß zum opfer gefallen wären...
Wenn Dich allerdings dieser optische Mangel so sehr stört kannst Du sie ja tauschen, Amazon ist da bekanntlich sehr kulant.


----------



## jeamal (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*



> Nicht ganz richtig. Die Vergoldung um die es hier geht dient dem Korrosionsschutz der Schirmung des USB Steckers!


Hast natürlich recht, hatte mich etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt!

Trotzdem hat man bei unbeschichteten Metallen immer einen Materialverlust auf Dauer (außer Edelmetalle). Jedoch habe ich noch keinen sichtbaren Verlust bei irgendwelchen USB Steckern gehabt, selbst nicht nach 10Jahren. Deshalb ist dies eher vernachlässigbar und die Vergoldung wird da keinen großen Vorteil bringen. 

Ich werde die Maus erstmal behalten. Es funktioniert ja alles... Sollte sich das ganze innerhalb der Garantie Zeit verschlechtern, werde ich sie aufjedenfall einschicken!

Danke euch erstmal!


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachfolger für Razer DiamondBack*

Kann Deinen "Ärger" ja auch verstehen, wenn die da schon was vergolden dann muss das auch sauber ausgeführt sein!


----------



## Asus4ever (5. Juli 2012)

Sieht mir nach einem einzelnen Materialfehler aus. Viele, die ich kenne, nutzen die Deathadder 3.5 G und da ist alles in Ordnung. Solang es nicht die Nutzung beeinflusst ist aber alles OK.


----------

